# tiziano ferro



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

ma quanto bene canta questo ragazzo? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzRFZ_VmH4g


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Mi piace ma è un po' troppo tristanzuolo...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi piace ma è un po' troppo tristanzuolo...


è melodicamente italian style.. ma a parte questo... dio come canta!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è melodicamente italian style.. ma a parte questo... dio come canta!!!


Vorrei avere io una voce del genere! (io mi dicono ho una bella voce, ma ce ne core........)
Solo che dopo averlo ascoltato, non riesco a fare coppia tra la sua voce ed il suo aspetto fisico. Non so perchè. Stonano!
Comunque in gener mi piace, forse proprio perchè "tristanzuolo"


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Gennaio 2009)

x carità le canzoni sono belle ed è bella anche la voce ma.....mai che gliene vada una dritta!


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> x carità le canzoni sono belle ed è bella anche la voce ma.....mai che gliene vada una dritta!



io sono convinta che chi gli scrive i testi sia un borderline.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> io sono convinta che chi gli scrive i testi sia un borderline.


allora sono borderline anche io, perché secondo me questo è un testo stupendo.

Sono un grande falso mentre fingo l'allegria,
sei il gran diffidente mentre fingi simpatia,
come un terremoto in un deserto che...
che crolla tutto ed io son morto e nessuno se n'è accorto.
Lo sanno tutti che in caso di pericolo si salva solo chi sa volare bene,
quindi se escludi gli aviatori, i falchi, nuvole, gli aerei, aquile e angeli, rimani te
ed io mi chiedo ora che farai,
che nessuno ti verrà a salvare,
complimenti per la vita da campione,
insulti per l'errore di un rigore.

E mi sento come chi sa piangere ancora alla mia età
e ringrazio sempre chi sa piangere di notte alla mia età
e vita mia che mi hai dato tanto,
amore, gioia, dolore, tutto,
ma grazie a chi sa sempre perdonare sulla porta alla mia età.

Certo che facile non è mai stato,
osservavo la vita come la osserva un cieco,
perché ciò che è detto può far male,
però ciò che è scritto può ferire per morire.

E mi sento come chi sa piangere ancora alla mia età
e ringrazio sempre chi sa piangere di notte alla mia età
e vita mia che mi hai dato tanto,
amore, gioia, dolore, tutto,
ma grazie a chi sa sempre perdonare sulla porta alla mia età.

E che la vita ti riservi ciò che serve spero
E piangerai per cose brutte e cose belle spero
Senza rancore
E che le tue paure siano pure
L’allegria mancata poi diventi amore
Anche se è perché solamente il caos della retorica confonde i gesti e le parole e le modifica
è perché Dio mi ha suggerito che ti ho perdonato
E ciò che dice Lui l'ascoltato

Di notte alla mia età
Di notte alla mia età.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Bella!


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora sono borderline anche io, perché secondo me questo è un testo stupendo.
> 
> Sono un grande falso mentre fingo l'allegria,
> sei il gran diffidente mentre fingi simpatia,
> ...


Ne ho fatto quasi la colonna sonora di questo mio periodo.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ne ho fatto quasi la colonna sonora di questo mio periodo.


anche io...


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> io sono convinta che chi gli scrive i testi sia un borderline.




















   in effetti il ragazzo ha avuto non pochi problemi, non apprezzo il genere ma la voce ci sta, indubbiamente.


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2009)

E' intonatissimo. Canterebbe bene qualunque cosa. Forse è un pò sprecato, però vende.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quanto bene canta questo ragazzo?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzRFZ_VmH4g


 
Io sono in procinto di comprare i biglietti per il concerto...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io sono in procinto di comprare i biglietti per il concerto...


ottima cosa!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ottima cosa!!!


Anna, mi piace un sacco la tua firma....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anna, mi piace un sacco la tua firma....


Anche a me 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Tiziano Ferro mi piace, ma a piccole dosi ...mi dà depressione.


Però qualcuno mi spiega "Alla mia età"?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ferro lo a d o r o.

modesto.

ha una voce splendida. timbricamente.

la sa usare da...professionista...altro non c'è da dire.

i fiati al posto giusto.

le pause anche.

messa di voce ..limpida..senza miagolii....e birignao che si fanno quando la voce non c'è.e nemmeno il gusto.

i testi meravigliosi..altro che bordeline....lo doverbbero essere il 99 % di coloro che_ creano allora..._mami va bene anche che lo siano se sanno comunicare cosi!

e poi è bellino tanto....tanto..e se la tira zero.

mio figlio..e lo dico arrossendo..lo imita perfettamente..quella bestia...ha solo 14 anni...

ma tra tutti e due..non so chi lo ama di piu'.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa...ma leggila bene...come faccio a spiegartela


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa...ma leggila bene...come faccio a spiegartela


 Voglio l'interpretazione di altri...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

io ho pianguto quando l'ho sentita la prima volta. anzi la seconda.


miii che cosa ho confessato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *io ho pianguto* quando l'ho sentita la prima volta. anzi la seconda.
> 
> 
> miii che cosa ho confessato.


.....Alla tua età! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .....Alla tua età!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si..alla mia eta...


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si..alla mia eta...


.......e di notte, magari?!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .......e di notte, magari?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no...di giorno .


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quanto bene canta questo ragazzo?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzRFZ_VmH4g


 
mi ha sempre fatto vomitare.
ora mi sono ricreduta e di molto!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi ha sempre fatto vomitare.
> ora mi sono ricreduta e di molto!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

faccio una roba...la dedico a FA.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

chissà come sta...


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no...di giorno .


Meno male, và!

Buon appetito, ragazze, vo' a farmi un panino dalla tettona.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ne ho fatto quasi la colonna sonora di questo mio periodo.


 
...davvero Alce?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Meno male, và!
> 
> Buon appetito, ragazze, vo' a farmi un panino dalla tettona.


non avevo letto _panino- 

	
	
		
		
	


	














ma solo tettona


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Meno male, và!
> 
> Buon appetito, ragazze, vo' a farmi un panino dalla tettona.


shhhhhhhhhh

se si fa di notte non si dice..


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ...davvero Alce?


Io dipendo molto, emotivamente, da tutto ciò che ho intorno, e per mia natura lo ricollego alle mie vicende personali. Nelle notti passate sul divano mi sono rivisto tre film: La tigre e il Dragone", "La foresta dei pugnali volanti"e "Hero", ed istintivamente li ho legati insieme e ci ho scritto sopra la mia storia personale.
La musica si presta meglio di ogni cosa in questo.
All'inizio della mia vicenda, quando io vedevo ancora mia moglie come un amore perduto ma recuperabile, quando al consideravo ancora mia, è uscita la canzone di Lorenzo "A te", ed io l'ho fatta mia, gliel'ho dedicata, l'ho ascoltata infinite volte.
Sentendo poi, in seguito e con l'evolversi della questione, la canzone di Tiziano, mi sono sentito di nuovo "in sintonia".
Ora non piango più, per le mie vicende, ma non mi vergogno affatto di averlo fatto, anzi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non avevo letto _panino-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre la solita malpensante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La tettona è la copia in "quasi bello" della Sconsy!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io dipendo molto, emotivamente, da tutto ciò che ho intorno, e per mia natura lo ricollego alle mie vicende personali. Nelle notti passate sul divano mi sono rivisto tre film: La tigre e il Dragone", "La foresta dei pugnali volanti"e "Hero", ed istintivamente li ho legati insieme e ci ho scritto sopra la mia storia personale.
> La musica si presta meglio di ogni cosa in questo.
> All'inizio della mia vicenda, quando io vedevo ancora mia moglie come un amore perduto ma recuperabile, quando al consideravo ancora mia, è uscita la canzone di Lorenzo "A te", ed io l'ho fatta mia, gliel'ho dedicata, l'ho ascoltata infinite volte.
> Sentendo poi, in seguito e con l'evolversi della questione, la canzone di Tiziano, mi sono sentito di nuovo "in sintonia".
> Ora non piango più, per le mie vicende, ma non mi vergogno affatto di averlo fatto, anzi.


;-)))))))))


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sempre la solita malpensante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no...sono cecata e leggo velocemente


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no...sono cecata e leggo velocemente


Oggi non c'era nemmeno, al suo posto c'era la copia quasi identica di Olivia, di Braccio di Ferro!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oggi non c'era nemmeno, al suo posto c'era la copia quasi identica di Olivia, di Braccio di Ferro!


 
che peccato...na giornata nera...dunque...


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che peccato...na giornata nera...dunque...


No! Perchè?!
A me non piacciono le tettone, preferisco quelle quasi piatte!
(basta che non assomigliono ad Olivia:c_laugh


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quanto bene canta questo ragazzo?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzRFZ_VmH4g


E' bravo, ma secondo anche un pò troppo sopravvalutato. E' emerso in un epoca mai così povera di bravi cantautori..e' in mezzo al nulla lui spicca di più

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' bravo, ma secondo anche un pò troppo sopravvalutato. E' emerso in un epoca mai così povera di bravi cantautori..e' in mezzo al nulla lui spicca di più
> 
> Buscopann


Perchè busco?


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè busco?


Per i motivi che ho scritto. Vale a dire che in un periodo totalmente vuoto di veri talenti musicali (almeno per quello che riguarda la musica italiana), gli unici che dimostrano un pò di talento tendono ad essere sopravvalutati.
Se Tiziano Ferro fosse emerso in un periodo in cui, facendo i dovuti paragone, nascevano musicalmente i vari Lucio Dalla, Francesco De Gregori, Fabrizio De Andrè, Lucio Battisti ecc..ecc.. probabilmente non sarebbe passato inosservato, ma avrebbe recitato la parte di un Bruno Lauzi o di un Mino Reitano.
E' solo la mia opinione personale comunque.

Elisa ha molto più talento di lui ad esempio. Sia musicalmente che a livello di testi. Solo che spesso canta in inglese e non tutti la capiscono.

Buscopann


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Non hai tutti i torti, Busco, ma la qualità c'è, anche se forse davvero un po' sprecata nel genere.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non hai tutti i torti, Busco, ma la qualità c'è, anche se forse davvero un po' sprecata nel genere.


perché dite che è sprecato nel genere?
canta bene e non ha la presunzione di fare musica "impegnata".
anche giuliano dei negramaro canta benissimo e spero non si perda per strada.
elisa è stupenda.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

ma come fa a piacervi Elisa? io la trovo di una noia mortale..


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come fa a piacervi Elisa? io la trovo di una noia mortale..


noia mortale? può non piacerti il genere, ma non puoi dire che canti male.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> noia mortale? può non piacerti il genere, ma non puoi dire che canti male.


la noia è ovviamente dovuta al fatto che non mi piace il genere..
comunque non trovo neanche che canti bene
Ha ragione busco, c'è talmente poco talento che il primo che non stona sembra bravissimo.
Se canta bene elisa mina che fa?


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la noia è ovviamente dovuta al fatto che non mi piace il genere..
> comunque non trovo neanche che canti bene
> Ha ragione busco, c'è talmente poco talento che il primo che non stona sembra bravissimo.
> Se canta bene elisa mina che fa?


Mina canta benissimo. è la più bella voce in assoluto, ma non è che se non sei Mina devi fare a meno di cantare. Elisa canta bene il suo genere, prevalentemente in inglese, perché a lei piace così.
mi piace tantissimo "gli ostacoli del cuore", peccato ci sia ligabue a rovinare il finale.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Febbraio 2009)

se paragoni il suo "almeno tu nell'universo" con quello della mia martini ti rendi conto che non canta bene.
my opinion ovviamente


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mina canta benissimo. è la più bella voce in assoluto, ma non è che se non sei Mina devi fare a meno di cantare. Elisa canta bene il suo genere, prevalentemente in inglese, perché a lei piace così.
> mi piace tantissimo "gli ostacoli del cuore", *peccato ci sia ligabue a rovinare il finale*.


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se paragoni il suo "almeno tu nell'universo" con quello della mia martini ti rendi conto che non canta bene.
> my opinion ovviamente


Bella mia! Ci sono vette che è difficile davvero conquistare, e per interpretare una canzone del genere dopo il ricordo lasciato da Mia ci vuole anche tanto coraggio. A volte è proprio il paragone con i grandi classici in quanto tali che fanno apparire meno belle le interpretazioni successive.
Io difficilmente apprezzo le cover. Se mi è piaciuto l'originale, lo faccio mio, e qualsasi tentativo di rifacimento mi appare sempre più "opaco", quando non addirittura brutto.
L'esempio che faccio sempre è quello dei brani dei Genesis che io ho imparato a conoscere sull'LP "Seconds Out" e che risentiti registrati in studio, pur sempre da loro, non mi sono piaciuti, o comunque molto meno.


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per i motivi che ho scritto. *Vale a dire che in un periodo totalmente vuoto di veri talenti musicali (almeno per quello che riguarda la musica italiana), gli unici che dimostrano un pò di talento tendono ad essere sopravvalutati.*
> Se Tiziano Ferro fosse emerso in un periodo in cui, facendo i dovuti paragone, nascevano musicalmente i vari Lucio Dalla, Francesco De Gregori, Fabrizio De Andrè, Lucio Battisti ecc..ecc.. probabilmente non sarebbe passato inosservato, ma avrebbe recitato la parte di un Bruno Lauzi o di un Mino Reitano.
> E' solo la mia opinione personale comunque.
> 
> ...


ogni artista in genere va inquadrato nel suo tempo.
a mio parere tiziano ferro è rivoluzionario per l'uso della parola scandita in maniera inusuale e innovativa ;
ha aggiunto una nota personalissima e creativa che prima di lui non esisteva.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ogni artista in genere va inquadrato nel suo tempo.
> a mio parere tiziano ferro è rivoluzionario per l'uso della parola scandita in maniera inusuale e innovativa ;
> ha aggiunto una nota personalissima e creativa che prima di lui non esisteva.


 
anvedi sta Signora...la quoto .

e mi permetto di aggiugere che lintelligenza canora di questo ragazzo ha saputo è nell'aver saputo coniugare il lavoro che ha fatto con lo studio sulla sua voce e la musica cosi detta leggera.

perchè si sente che è una voce assolutamente educata , e come hai detto giustamente tu Minerva, la creatività gli ha permesso di usarla in maniera personalissima.

e poi i testi sono belli.gli arrangiamenti..idem....


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

*busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Per i motivi che ho scritto. Vale a dire che in un periodo totalmente vuoto di veri talenti musicali (almeno per quello che riguarda la musica italiana), gli unici che dimostrano un pò di talento tendono ad essere sopravvalutati.
> Se Tiziano Ferro fosse emerso in un periodo in cui, facendo i dovuti paragone, nascevano musicalmente i vari Lucio Dalla, Francesco De Gregori, Fabrizio De Andrè, Lucio Battisti ecc..ecc.. probabilmente non sarebbe passato inosservato, ma avrebbe recitato la parte di un Bruno Lauzi o di un Mino Reitano.
> E' solo la mia opinione personale comunque.
> 
> ...


 
si deve sepre contestualizzare..probabilmente un Ferro inserito in quel periodo avrebbe cantato in maniera diversa. ma la voce e l'uso e quindi a mio parere la qualità rimaneva comunque.

Su elisa sono assolutamente d'accordo. non la considero migliore ma solo diversa...è una ottima cantante, ha una voce splendida.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come fa a piacervi Elisa? io la trovo di una noia mortale..


tata, ascoltala bene...puo' non piacerti..ma la sua voce è davvero notevole...si sente che c'è un lavoro dietro serio e non improvvisato.

 ho studiato canto per anni...e un certo fraseggiare non si puo' improvvisare, anche nella musica cosi detta leggera. come in Ferro.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se paragoni il suo "almeno tu nell'universo" con quello della mia martini ti rendi conto che non canta bene.
> my opinion ovviamente


non sono per niente d'accordo. mi rendo conto che il falsetto può generare nervosismo però e offuscare il giudizio...e poi la versione Elisa (e riuscire ad avere una propria versione di un capolavoro e farla ricordare  non è cosa facile, imho) dopo l'originale cantato in maniera così "umana" e quasi (forse senza quasi) sofferta cantarlo in falsetto dandone un'interpretazione che appare "astratta" e distaccata è un colpo di genio (sempre imho).

*E stavo attento a non amare prima di incontrarti*
*E confondevo la mia vita con quella degli altri*
*(T. Ferro)*
Semplice, banale forse, ma "efficace". Non bisogna essere Franco Battiato o Guccini per scrivere testi degni di poter essere letti 
E poi come ultima mazzata inopinabile, *DE GUSTIBUS 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo. mi rendo conto che il falsetto può generare nervosismo però e offuscare il giudizio...e poi la versione Elisa (e riuscire ad avere una propria versione di un capolavoro e farla ricordare non è cosa facile, imho) dopo l'originale cantato in maniera così "umana" e quasi (forse senza quasi) sofferta cantarlo in falsetto dandone un'interpretazione che appare "astratta" e distaccata è un colpo di genio (sempre imho).
> 
> *E stavo attento a non amare prima di incontrarti*
> *E confondevo la mia vita con quella degli altri*
> ...


Concordo con mio marito.


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Concordo con mio marito.


 e vorrei vedere...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> e vorrei vedere...


Non sono la tua schiavetta priva di capacità di giudizio!


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non sono la tua schiavetta priva di capacità di giudizio!


 non sei la mia schiava....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> non sei la mia schiava....


Tsè! E vorrei ben vedere!


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Tsè! E vorrei ben vedere!


la seconda parte non l'ho negata...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> la seconda parte non l'ho negata...


Stu basterd!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (non è francese, ma barese)


----------



## Old Aleluja (8 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Stu basterd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si parig avess lu mer sarebb una piccola ber....


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Febbraio 2009)

sentirlo cantare, stasera, a che tempo che fa, mi ha regalato una emozione unica.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sentirlo cantare, stasera, a che tempo che fa, mi ha regalato una emozione unica.


anna mi sa che a te le emozioni uniche arrivano facilmente.
io l'ho guardato proprio perchè lo avevi tanto acclamato e mi è sembrato mediocre.bhò, è proprio vero che i gusti son gusti


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2009)

Anna dimmi cosa pensi di questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49e9rYk5FyI&feature=related

Il video è fortissimo!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna mi sa che a te le emozioni uniche arrivano facilmente.
> io l'ho guardato proprio perchè lo avevi tanto acclamato e mi è sembrato mediocre.bhò, è proprio vero che i gusti son gusti


mediocre quella fava.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anna dimmi cosa pensi di questa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49e9rYk5FyI&feature=related
> 
> Il video è fortissimo!


Giovanotti mi appalla invece,,cheddevo fa?

lo riascoltero'...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mediocre quella fava.


la fava non lo so . Lui si , PER ME


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2009)

*Mannoia & Ferro*

Ultimamente me gusta esta...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnRqzwhxT08

Sono il re di chi ama troppo
Sono il re di chi perdona
Che sia animale o cosa
Sbaglio e accusa di persona

Sono il re di chi ama e basta
E di chi, di chi non abbandona
Sono il re della pazienza
Ce l'ho in testa la corona
E se mai dovessi andarmene tu

Quando parlerai di me
Che non conto mai le ore perché 
Il mio lavoro è aspettare
Ti ricorderai di me
Perché amore, amore è andato
E non me n'ero accorto io
Il re di chi ama troppo

Sono il re del solo affetto
Sono il re di ciò che ho detto
Condannato dal difetto di chi
Pensa sempre nero
Solo perché ama per davvero

Sono il re dei troppi errori
Dei pensieri messi fuori
Sono il re della distanza
Sono il re di te e di me
Sono il re di chi lo dice
Ciò che sente
Sono il re del tuo ricordo buono a niente
Sono il re di chi si avrà per sempre


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Febbraio 2009)

*a me questa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLzyhVcYBc8&feature=PlayList&p=140CAD2168461633&playnext=1&index=17

Guarda
guarda là...
guarda
"la città"
quante...
...cose che...
sembrano più grandi
sembrano pesanti...
guarda Quante!
Verità...
quante...
tutte qua...
quante!...
quanti che...
"corrono felici"
guarda nei prati
cosa non.... farei
io non voglio correre
e tu, non riderai...
cosa non... darei...
per stare su una nuvola...
oh... oh... oh............ 
Grande
la città
grande...
guarda là...
grandi...
... novità...
macchine veloci
"genti" più capaci
guarda...quante...
Società!...
Quante?!...
non si sa....oh!oh!oh...
Quanti....
Vincono
altri muoiono...
io non lo so..?..!
Cosa non... farei
io non voglio perdere!!!!
non ridere...
cosa non... darei
per vivere su un'isola...

Cosa non.... farei...
io non voglio perdere
... non ridere...
cosa non... darei...
per vivere una favola​


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2009)

*Grazie a te Minerva*

Non finiro' mai di ringraziere Minerva ... la scoperta del secolo!

Ragione e sentimento.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0bOZ-HdtIk













​


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non finiro' mai di ringraziere Minerva ... la scoperta del secolo!​
> 
> Ragione e sentimento.​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0bOZ-HdtIk​


escono sempre versioni più "gradevoli".


e pensare che a me piace sade ..ehm la stessa raffinata e sofisticata eleganza


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> escono sempre versioni più "gradevoli".
> 
> 
> e pensare che a me piace sade ..ehm la stessa raffinata e sofisticata eleganza

























​


----------



## Old reale (8 Marzo 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg33BnmRmHQ

L'ultima volta che sono andato a prendere mia figlia le ho comperato l'ultimo cd di Ferro perchè me lo ha chiesto vedendolo all'autogrill.
Quando sono andata a prenderla venerdì lo ha portato con sè e per tutto il viaggio in macchina, anche oggi, abbiamo ascoltato solo quello e in particolare questa canzone che evidentemente le piace molto. Stasera scendendo dalla macchina le ho fatto notare che aveva lasciato il cd in macchina e mentre apriva il cancello mi ha detto - tieni il cd, io l'ho masterizzato e quando ascolti "regalo più grande" pensa a me perchè io lo faccio sempre. sinceramentè è stato meglio che se ne stesse andando perchè ogni volta è triste quando la lascio ma a stento ho trattenuto la commozione. non avevo fatto caso alle parole della canzone nella prospettiva della "nostra" storia. devo dire che alcune cose sono proprio azzeccate anche se riguardano solo la mia parte di sentimenti...come al solito parliamo molto in questi viaggi (sembra un paradosso ma dover stare diverso tempo "costretti" in una macchina evidentemente mette in moto dei meccanismi di calo delle difese emozionali) e alla luce di quello che mi ha detto ho dato un diverso significato ad un paio di cose che mi ha detto...certo che non è sufficiente, non è giusto e non riesco ad abituarmi a solo questi momenti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Voglio farti un regalo
Qualcosa di dolce
Qualcosa di raro
Non un comune regalo
Di quelli che hai perso
Mai aperto
O lasciato in treno
O mai accettato
Di quelli che apri e poi piangi
Che sei contenta e non fingi
In questo giorno di metà settembre
Ti dedicherò
Il regalo mio più grande
Vorrei donare il tuo sorriso alla luna perché
Di notte chi la guarda possa pensare a te
Per ricordarti che il mio amore è importante
Che non importa ciò che dice la gente
Perché tu mi hai protetto con la tua gelosia che anche
Che molto stanco il tuo sorriso non andava via
Devo partire però so nel cuore
La tua presenza è sempre arrivo
E mai partenza
Il regalo mio più grande
Il regalo mio più grande
Vorrei mi facessi un regalo
Un sogno inespresso
Donarmelo adesso
Di quelli che non so aprire
Di fronte ad altra gente
Perché il regalo più grande
È solo nostro per sempre
Vorrei donare il tuo sorriso alla luna perché
Di notte chi la guarda possa pensare a te
Per ricordarti che il mio amore è importante
Che non importa ciò che dice la gente
Perché tu mi hai protetto con la tua gelosia che anche
Che molto stanco il tuo sorriso non andava via
Devo partire però so nel cuore
La tua presenza è sempre arrivo
E mai…
E se arrivasse ora la fine
Che sia in un burrone
Non per volermi odiare
Solo per voler volare
E se ti nega tutto quest’estrema agonia
E se ti nega anche la vita respira la mia
E stavo attento a non amare prima di incontrarti
E confondevo la mia vita con quella degli altri
Non voglio farmi più del male adesso
L’amore amore
Vorrei donare il tuo sorriso alla luna perché
Di notte chi la guarda possa pensare a te
Per ricordarti che il mio amore è importante
Che non importa ciò che dice la gente
E poi
L’amore dato amore preso amore mai reso
Amore grande come il tempo che non si è arreso
Amore che mi parla coi tuoi occhi qui di fronte
Sei tu sei tu sei tu sei tu sei tu
Il regalo mio più grande​


----------



## Old reale (8 Marzo 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa3iZeCv5Qo
anche questa canzone la trovo splendida...perfettamente interpretata emozionalmente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come quando cambi casa perché sei da solo
Come quando intorno chiedi e non hai mai perdono
Come quando ovunque andrai e ovunque non c’è luce
Come sempre chiunque parli sempre una voce
Hai bisogno hai bisogno di esser triste
Lo vuoi tu però l’errore non esiste
Esiste solo quando è sera
Sbaglia solo chi voleva
E ovunque andrò ovunque andrò
Quella paura tornerà domani, domani
E ovunque andrai ovunque andrà
Tu stai sicuro e stringi i tuoi perché
Perché l’errore non esiste
La paura non esiste
perché chi odia sai può fingere
solo per vederti piangere
ma io ti amerò
come quando per tristezza giri il mondo
come quando tu mi guardi e non rispondo
come quando come sempre sempre aspetti
come quando guardi solo i tuoi difetti
e quando niente quando niente ti sa offendere
è solo allora che sai veramente essere
solo a volte certe sere
solo quando ti vuoi bene
E ovunque andrò ovunque andrò
Quella paura tornerà domani, domani
E ovunque andrai ovunque andrà
Tu stai sicuro e stringi i tuoi perché
Perché l’errore non esiste
La paura non esiste
*perché chi odia sai può fingere*
*solo per vederti piangere*
Spesso vorresti un paio di ali
Spesso le cose più banali
Spesso abbracci le tue stelle
Spesso ti limita la pelle
E ti amerò più in là di ogni domani
Più di ogni altro, di ciò che pensavi
Non m’importa ora di fingere
Il mio sguardo lo sai leggere
Ci sono cose che non sai nascondere
Ci sono cose tue che non so piangere
Magari io sapessi perdere
Senza mai dovermi arrendere
Ma l’errore non esiste
La paura non esiste
La paura la paura la paura non esiste​


----------



## Old reale (8 Marzo 2009)

.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Marzo 2009)




----------



## Old reale (8 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


stanotte sarà difficile da passare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












meno male che domani non lavoro...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Marzo 2009)

anche da parte mia ale


----------



## Old reale (8 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche da parte mia ale


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


>


leva il professorino o ti spezzo le rotule


----------



## Old reale (8 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> leva il professorino o ti spezzo le rotule


va bene kapò?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> va bene kapò?


che fai? il berlusca?


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che fai? il berlusca?


come ti permetti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




questa storia (sicuramente una caxxata come al suo solito) non la conosco..


----------



## Old alvise tonon (9 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> come ti permetti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ceerca su you tube berlusconi kapò  e osserva


----------



## Old reale (9 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> ceerca su you tube berlusconi kapò e osserva


 ok.


----------

